# Some of my artifact collection



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2018)

Includes points from the Paleo through Mississippian Time Periods, with projectile points, drills, hide scrapers, wood scrapers, adzes, gunflints, true arrowheads, hammerstones and abraders, knife blades, metates and grinders nutting stone, prismatic knife blades, a Waller knife, and cache blades-preforms. All of these are from South central and Southwest Georgia, except for one point out of Florida.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 23, 2018)

Neat items. ThNks for posting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2018)

Very cool stuff, Nic! I love the Suwanee. I wonder if the fluted Boggy Branch was reworked from an earlier piece, or if that was just a big basal thinning flake? 

Those gunflints and the big preform are awesome, too.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## Tentwing (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice ! Thank you for posting those.


----------



## oppthepop (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome Nic! Thanks for sharing - makes me want to go lookin' after all this rain!


----------



## GLS (Apr 23, 2018)

Nic, very impressive.  Although not as old as some of the points you have, I think the Hernandos with their craftsmanship and  symmetry are eye-pleasers.  Those, and the true arrow points.  In the top photo, the second from the left, top row--is what separates it from a Clovis is the lack of distinct fluting?  It's the same piece you are holding.  Or is it a Clovis?  Gil


----------



## rospaw (Apr 23, 2018)

Nic, What do you call the points that look like a tree?
 (1st picture at 4:30, 4th picture at 6:30 and in a background of a single pic i think pic 6)


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice collection.


----------



## shotgun (Apr 23, 2018)

very nice and some beautiful points.


----------



## brunofishing (Apr 23, 2018)

That's a nice collection!


----------



## XIronheadX (Apr 23, 2018)

Awesome collection. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Wanderlust (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! Did you find the gun Flint's?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2018)

Those prismatic blades are very interesting too. They could be Paleo.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice!  Thanks for sharing!

We're about to thin some timber where I found lots of points, flakes & pottery 40 years ago.  Can't wait for Little Critter to find some things there now.

Sending you a PM as well.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Apr 23, 2018)

*Wow*

Nice collection Nic.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 23, 2018)

Good Stuff Nic, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Very cool stuff, Nic! I love the Suwanee. I wonder if the fluted Boggy Branch was reworked from an earlier piece, or if that was just a big basal thinning flake?
> 
> Those gunflints and the big preform are awesome, too.



I wondered that too, maybe a Clovis found by a slightly later culture and reworked, but the patina is all the same. It is heavily ground  on the base, as Boggy`s are. 

This point is one of my favorites, and my only Boggy Branch. Early County find.




GLS said:


> Nic, very impressive.  Although not as old as some of the points you have, I think the Hernandos with their craftsmanship and  symmetry are eye-pleasers.  Those, and the true arrow points.  In the top photo, the second from the left, top row--is what separates it from a Clovis is the lack of distinct fluting?  It's the same piece you are holding.  Or is it a Clovis?  Gil



It`s a Suwannee, Gil. When I saw the base sticking up, I was hoping it was a Clovis, and not broken. I`m proud of it though! Even though the base is heavily ground, it lacks a flute  on either side.

I love those Hernando`s too!




rospaw said:


> Nic, What do you call the points that look like a tree?
> (1st picture at 4:30, 4th picture at 6:30 and in a background of a single pic i think pic 6)




This point has been debated by several with more knowledge than me. It`s either a Lost lake with worn ears, or an extra special Bolen Bevel. It is really "flat" across the faces for a Bolen though, and about 3 inches long....  




Wanderlust said:


> Thanks for sharing! Did you find the gun Flint's?



Yep. The English flint I found in Webster County, and Craig Ratzat (the stone dealer and master knapper) looked at the gray flint and thinks it is a French gunflint. I found it in Early County.


Thanks, folks. This is 58 years worth of artifact hunting.


----------



## doublebarrel (Apr 23, 2018)

Great collection.BB


----------



## Duff (Apr 23, 2018)

Amazing stuff! Thank you for posting it up!!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice collection. I'm sure that was a lot of walking and looking.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice. Only missing the quartz  points that make up the majority of finds in N GA.

The drill you are holding is about worn to a nub


----------



## Buckfever (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice collection of artifacts!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2018)

That hafted scraper is a really nice piece. I love the Hernandos, too. What would you call that other Paleo-ish in the pic with the Suwanee? I would lean toward a Quad or Hardaway Blade type.

You have a really, really nice collection, Nic. I bet you catch yourself rubbing one and daydreaming every now and then?


----------



## Sixes (Apr 23, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> That hafted scraper is a really nice piece. I love the Hernandos, too. What would you call that other Paleo-ish in the pic with the Suwanee? I would lean toward a Quad or Hardaway Blade type.
> 
> You have a really, really nice collection, Nic. I bet you catch yourself rubbing one and daydreaming every now and then?



Maybe a Greenbrier


----------



## godogs57 (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful artifacts you got there Nic. I ought to post some Lee co artifact pics sometime down the road. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bobby Linton (Apr 24, 2018)

Amazing! What is the tool in the first pic, bottom row, second from right?


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 24, 2018)

What a great collection Nic!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 24, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> That hafted scraper is a really nice piece. I love the Hernandos, too. What would you call that other Paleo-ish in the pic with the Suwanee? I would lean toward a Quad or Hardaway Blade type.
> 
> You have a really, really nice collection, Nic. I bet you catch yourself rubbing one and daydreaming every now and then?





Sixes said:


> Maybe a Greenbrier




I`m thinking Greenbrier too. It`s heavily ground too.




Bobby Linton said:


> Amazing! What is the tool in the first pic, bottom row, second from right?




That`s a Waller knife. And the only one of those I`ve ever found. They made a very effective tool for skinning any and all critters.


----------



## mamatried (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks for giving us a look.  I really like the clay blunt and the e notch.


----------



## Pointpuller (Apr 24, 2018)

Very nice collection nic!!!  Thanks for the look.  Love looking at artifacts.  Makes me want to open the safe up and revisit my collection.......dont take to much provoking for me to revisit them.  haha


----------



## Al White (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice collection Nic!  You just inspired me to break out some of the ones I've found to post!  That one point looks fluted all the way up.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Apr 25, 2018)

Just wow!


----------



## misterpink (Feb 20, 2019)

You think 3000 years from now they will be finding our fossilized shell casings?  Archeologists will be debating if 556 was a viable deer cartridge and may have what ultimately lead to humans inability to harvest enough to survive.

Nick you should write a book.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 20, 2019)

Naw, they killed Mastadons with bird points back then, they will understand in the future too.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Feb 20, 2019)

That a great artifact collection you have there.  Thanks for sharing it with us artifact collectors.  Finding an ancient artifact makes any other day a great day and you have had a many of them great days.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice collection. I’m sure you have some great memories of finding them.


----------



## oldguy (Feb 21, 2019)

Good stuff!
I've always been amazed that more early settler/explorer stuff doesn't show up mixed in with Native artifacts. I bet I and others have overlooked some things like those gun flints, not recognizing what we were looking at.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Feb 21, 2019)

That's a nice collection of artifacts.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 21, 2019)

Very Nice.


----------



## Bigga Trust (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for posting. Awesome collection!


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 25, 2019)

What is pic 11 Nic?  I have one similar in shape but out of quartz.  Always wondered what it was.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 25, 2019)

Metro Trout said:


> What is pic 11 Nic?  I have one similar in shape but out of quartz.  Always wondered what it was.




It`s a drill. It would have been hafted on a spindle and used to drill holes in wood, antler, bone, shell, and pottery. 

I`ve only found a couple.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 25, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a drill. It would have been hafted on a spindle and used to drill holes in wood, antler, bone, shell, and pottery.
> 
> I`ve only found a couple.



Thanks Nic.  I figured it was a point that had just been re-sharpened a million times.  Thanks so much.


----------



## JDBrown (Mar 1, 2019)

Great collection sir, thanks for sharing.


----------

